# Congee anyone?



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

My doctor recently had me start making Chinese congee by cooking rice in a lot of water for 9 hours in the crock pot. Congee is supposed to help heal your stomach, and so is homemade chicken stock, so I've combined the brown rice with chicken thighs in the crock pot, creating a congee/chicken stock combo. I've been eating that every day for about a week, and while I haven't had any diarrhea (I'm IBS-D), I've actually started getting constipated.

Has anyone else tried congee? Have you had any particular results?

My doctor has been eating it every day herself for the past month and a half, and has also managed to lose some weight, but since I've been eating a regular (solid) meal for dinner, I haven't lost any weight. I think I've even gained a pound or two.

I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts on how congee might help IBS. Thanks!


----------

